# Install Ubuntu on USB pen drive as like on Hard Disk drive - NOT AS LIVE USB !!!!



## Skyh3ck (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi guys

I have a Lenovo B490 laptop using for more than a year, its hard disk died so i am unable to use laptop anymore

I am tight on budget hence not in a position to buy a new hard disk for some time, so i am thinking to use my 8 GB Transcend pen drive and install ubuntu on it and use the laptop as workaround.

I know about LIVE usb, i am not asking that, i want to can i use my Pen drive and install ubuntu on it just like hard disk, so it can save setting and docs on it, its for some time only, untill i get a new hard disk.

I have ubuntu 14.04 dvd and another Ubuntu LIVE usb drive.

Please help in this matter


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2014)

why insist on install?installing OS on a pen drive is never recommended because of excessive write operations which will wear down the pen drive rapidly.live option uses ram for such operations so it is the recommended as well as preferred method.you can use one pen drive as live usb & other for storing/saving work.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2014)

Well, OP wants this solution temporarily until he can get a new hdd, so I guess that's ok.

You can create a Live USB but with "Persistence storage".

What persistence storage does is allocate a specified space to store all the customizations you do with the OS. And also it will save the temporary files along on the PD itself.
You can create a Live USB with Persistence storage using a utility like Lili USB Creator.

PS: You will need windows to use Lili USB Creator I guess.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2014)

persistent storage is a good option but using another pen drive specifically for saving/storing work is better especially if you need to carry around your work & need space as many times public place pc are infected & try to write to connected pen drives which may corrupt the live os.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 17, 2014)

try puppy linux. 
it can run off USB drives and doesn't need to be installed. 
Welcome to puppylinux.org !


> Save Money - Even if your PC has no hard disk (ex, broken hard disk), you can still boot Puppy via CD or USB and continue working. Old PCs that no longer work with new systems will still work good-as-new with Puppy.



hope you can live with puppy linux for some time, until you get your harddisk


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 18, 2014)

hi i think i can live with persistence method, i have downloaded ubuntu, but not able to know which puppy linux should i use, its a bit confusing on puppy linux

can you please give me some good software to create a persistence usb with linux on it

- - - Updated - - -

i dont like the Unity Interface of ubuntu, it ruined my experience or working with ubuntu, any way i can switch to normal old way of ubuntu without unity,

and i want to use internet, office application emails, etc with this method, so its good if it has some inbuilt apps for that

- - - Updated - - -

also what is the difference between Gnome and KDE,

Which one is the easiest to use.

- - - Updated - - -

also i found that Linux mint is now gaining popularity  as compare to ubuntu, 

but which one is good Cinnamon or Mate version, what is the difference


----------

